# What color would this turn out to be?



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

ok it's a better picture now... 

he is from my red saddle and my white homer pair 

can it be a redbar or silver? (iwish)

-Blong


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Looks like a red check to me.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Yeah, I would bet he ends up being a red check. Red something for sure though.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

my bird never give me check .... so this look like check?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

It's for sure not a red saddle I don't see white flights looking at the picture.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> It's for sure not a red saddle I don't see white flights looking at the picture.


for sure this one is not a saddle his nest mate is all white...maybe his nest mate took all his white lol


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

And this one took all the red!...lol


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a red bar or red check. Hard to tell from the picture.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

ok better picture now ...what ya think now?


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

I would guess silver/red bar/mealy, whatever you want to call it now.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a red bar, but with sooty and maybe slate or dirty too.

In the second picture it looks a lot darker, like some birds I've seen around here. I'm not sure if they were opals, split for recessive red, or just a mix of the 3 darkening factors, but they make for pretty birds. I suppose they could have also been t-checks with the bars just darker. I'll have to get some pictures of them next time I'm visiting that guy's loft.


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Your white one the parent its a recessive white right? so that check probably came from the white cause with recessive white u dont know that they are carrying as their genotype. nice bird though


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

blongboy said:


> ok it's a better picture now...
> 
> he is from my red saddle and my white homer pair
> 
> ...


*Hi BLONDBOY,You took these pictures on 23 JULY 2010 how about posting a more up to date picture so we all can see what this bird turned out to be. * .GEORGE


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

george simon said:


> *Hi BLONDBOY,You took these pictures on 23 JULY 2010 how about posting a more up to date picture so we all can see what this bird turned out to be. * .GEORGE


and here he is 










he a little bigger than this now, but you should have an idea, and he is also loft flying now.

more picture tomorrow................


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

most updated one!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, he's an ash-red bar (or maybe a light check?) with both sooty and smokey/slate I think.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Yep, he's an ash-red bar (or maybe a light check?) with both sooty and smokey/slate I think.


what ever you say lol 
cause i have no clue


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

LOL  For short, I'd just call him an ash-red slate. Most people can identify more easily with slate and you don't have to worry about having to add every gene it has into the name, haha 


Or this might be a she. I can't tell if it has any blue/black flecks in its tail/wings or not.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> LOL  For short, I'd just call him an ash-red slate. Most people can identify more easily with slate and you don't have to worry about having to add every gene it has into the name, haha
> 
> 
> Or this might be a she. I can't tell if it has any blue/black flecks in its tail/wings or not.


he dose have some on this wing ...boy!!!


----------

